# A new project coming soon



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thought I would go ahead and start this, but won't be taking pics until it gets here. I just purchased a 6ft stand with lights and the tanks that go with it. Thats 15 /15gal tanks. 5 tanks per shelf. Woot my new setup for breeding.


----------

